
U.S. Customs and Border Protection Wants to Know Who You Are on Twitter - ashitlerferad
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/08/us-customs-and-border-protection-wants-know-who-you-are-twitter-its-flawed-plan
======
ashitlerferad
I'm registering @fuckthedhs1234

